# Trains Magazine Blog/Tourist Trains in Peru



## Bob Dylan (Oct 16, 2017)

The 10/16 Trains Newsletter ( Free if you sign up) has an interesting blog on the Tourist Trains and Local Peruvian Only Trens that serve the Machu Picchu area.

Basis services( ie third class), for Peruvian citizens only start @ $3.50, and run up to $512 for the Deluxe Hiram Bingham Train.

This trip should be on the Bucket List of every lover of travel.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 16, 2017)

My friend Malcolm K. Wrote the article so if you have any questions I can ask him.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 16, 2017)

I wonder if that would attract Pokémon Go players.


----------



## Deni (Oct 17, 2017)

I've been researching this a little bit as we're thinking of this as our vacation next year. It's too bad they have a rule for Peruvian citizens only on the "local" train because there is no way to have a "regular" train experience in Peru. The only trains available to travelers are the tourist trains, which I'm sure will be fun (friend took them earlier this year and said they were great) but I always like to take normal trains when I travel to get a more genuine experience. I would have liked to have the opportunity to take the tourist train one direction and the local train the other.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 18, 2017)

Deni: if you want to travel with the locals go to Mexico and ride the Copper Canyon Tren between Los,Mochis,and Chihuahua City.

There are 2 trains, a "Local"/ Second Class and the Tourist Train with fancy cars.

Of course it's dangerous in Mexico now due to the Cartels and Banditos, but the Army rides on the Tourist Train to guard it.

Hell-of-a trip, I used to love riding one way on the Local, and the other on the Tourist train!


----------



## Deni (Oct 18, 2017)

That sounds cool (except for the cartels and banditos part).

The trains I've been on in SE Asia (Thailand, Vietnam, Myanmar) have always been a cool experience. Rickety old trains with open windows, locals traveling with supplies they picked up in another town, like huge bags of rice or live chickens. At station stops there are people selling snacks to the passengers through the train windows.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 26, 2017)

My friend Malcolm took a regular Peru Rail train. I would have to ask him which one it was though it went to some hydro plant I believe.


----------

